# straitflex



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

just wanna share how i do my straitflex maybe it can help someone !:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used the Lambs wool roller before (say that 5 times fast when drunk)

Just noticed one step you don't do, that I see others do,,, that is....

use the handle of your knife to push the S flex closer to the wall. so it coats out tighter. Or use some type of roller device. I have been experimenting with Tomgs bead roller from tape pro on them. getting sweet results IMO.

So not picking on you machine, but wondering if others install it like you (after you set the S flex on), just wipe it out right away with their knife. Or weather they throw a extra step in with their handle of their knife or some type of roller.

video's are cool, they can lead to more questions, more food for thought.

maybe I'm doing too many steps


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> just wanna share how i do my straitflex maybe it can help someone !:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMQgWJg_27I


Digging the tunes MachineMud!! Avenged Sevenfold kicks ass!! I have all of their cd's. Thumbs up to young blood! :thumbsup:
Good job on the video too. I personally dont use straightflex, I prefer UltraFlex myself. 



2buckcanuck said:


> I have used the Lambs wool roller before (say that 5 times fast when drunk)
> 
> Just noticed one step you don't do, that I see others do,,, that is....
> 
> ...


I myself, do it the way 2Buck brought out above here. I use the backside of my knife to embed it a little more. I hate having a build up at the back. But I also dont use straightflex either. I prefer UltraFlex. 
Usually if I dont have allot of them to do i'll just install them by hand, applying the mud on with a knife. If I have allot of offsets like that though, i'll use my compund tube with the flat attachment and run it up both sides. Then apply my flex.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*euh,,,*

:help:guys help the frenchie frog here! i like getting feedback but i'm not quite sure what do you mean ?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I see you have a set of the Kraft one-piece knives.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*kraft*

yeah and i love them ! except on winter the are so cold in your hand ! but those are the best !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> :help:guys help the frenchie frog here! i like getting feedback but i'm not quite sure what do you mean ?


What do you mean bro? What do you need a hand with?
Je pourait peut-etre t'aider


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Digging the tunes MachineMud!! Avenged Sevenfold kicks ass!! I have all of their cd's. Thumbs up to young blood! :thumbsup:
> Good job on the video too. I personally dont use straightflex, I prefer UltraFlex myself.
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same too, I pull out the flat applicator if I got a few boxes to put on. (there's another vid for you to do:thumbup.

But then you got me to wondering if machine was talking straight flex or ultra flex. I had to watch the vid again to see if you frenchies got your terms mixed up:whistling2:

then I noticed machines "T" shirt,,,,, I want a wall board "T" shirt too


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You trowel guys always amaze me ..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I do the same too, I pull out the flat applicator if I got a few boxes to put on. (there's another vid for you to do:thumbup.
> 
> But then you got me to wondering if machine was talking straight flex or ultra flex. I had to watch the vid again to see if you frenchies got your terms mixed up:whistling2:
> 
> then I noticed machines "T" shirt,,,,, I want a wall board "T" shirt too


Hahaha! ya, I saw his t-shirt too! Totally jealous! Its badass.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*what the ,,,*

whouuu hou !! i'm not the only frenchie here!! finally !! no its ok , it took me 3 time to read back your post but i get it now !! 

2buck , the t-shirt was free when you buy more than 200$ at walltools ! but if you clicked 200 time on their facebook page maybe they will give you one !!!:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*trowel guy*

why moore ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> whouuu hou !! i'm not the only frenchie here!! finally !! no its ok , it took me 3 time to read back your post but i get it now !!
> 
> 2buck , the t-shirt was free when you buy more than 200$ at walltools ! but if you clicked 200 time on their facebook page maybe they will give you one !!!:yes:


Hehe! Ya I fluently speak french. My whole family's french. Everyone speaks french around the house. My writing though....not so good! lol. 

Also I think im gonna make some badass precision taping shirts and have some give aways on here. Hehe!



machinemud said:


> why moore ?


ya, what do you mean moore?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Cool ! Are you in canada ? Hey you know what we can di on this forum ? Exchange company tshirt ! I would love to wear a shirt from a guy that work in texas for example !!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

And i know precision that you would love my tshir of my company ! It has a the same (m) as the metallica !


----------



## Collin (Dec 22, 2011)

machinemud said:


> whouuu hou !! i'm not the only frenchie here!! finally !! no its ok , it took me 3 time to read back your post but i get it now !!
> 
> 2buck , the t-shirt was free when you buy more than 200$ at walltools ! but if you clicked 200 time on their facebook page maybe they will give you one !!!:yes:


I did not get a t shirt and it was a $700 order :furious:
where's my t shirt


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Now I see what fab four meant by us going off topic so much

we went from straight flex, to knives, to trowels, speaking french, "T" shirts, and now trading shirts with each other


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Walltools*

The promo is on the website on the top of the page , to receive your free shirt you had to add it in your cart and the the checkoit the apply the rebate for the shirt


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> And i know precision that you would love my tshir of my company ! It has a the same (m) as the metallica !



Sweet deal! Im doing it! Im gonna have my graphic designer draft up some bad ass looking t-shirts. Then i'll have a thread to see what people think before I get them printed. Suggestions and such.



2buckcanuck said:


> Now I see what fab four meant by us going off topic so much
> 
> we went from straight flex, to knives, to trowels, speaking french, "T" shirts, and now trading shirts with each other


Hahaha! Ya...we are pretty crazy! But 2Buck! Shut up! You might get a free t-shirt out of the deal! :laughing:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Why do you leave a yard of tape on the bottom? and how do you stop it springing off after you walk away?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> why moore ?


 Cause every time I pick one up I need stitches ... I think I could master the zook in less time LOL!! I have In the last year or so been using a 14'' trowel to hold my mud when spotting screws to give a feel of it..I was taught [email protected] so anything out of that realm impresses me ..I'm greedy.. I want to finish drywall every way possible...:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Why do you leave a yard of tape on the bottom? and how do you stop it springing off after you walk away?


Critical much? Take a chill pill dude.
For speed. He didn't want his camera rolling longer than it had too.
Why make a 5 minute video if he didnt have to. Im sure he went back and cut the 5" inches of tape left at the bottom. Not a yard.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Cause every time I pick one up I need stitches ... I think I could master the zook in less time LOL!! I have In the last year or so been using a 14'' trowel to hold my mud when spotting screws to give a feel of it..I was taught [email protected] so anything out of that realm impresses me ..I'm greedy.. I want to finish drywall every way possible...:thumbsup:


oh ya. I didn't even notice he used his trowel as a hawk. I might do that for something small as well. But im a hawk and trowel guy too.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

First its not a yard , and i cut it after , the idea if the video was to demonstrate an easy way to install the straitflex . If you whant i can do just for you a 5 minutes video to show all the little detail


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats funny guys because i'm so goofy with a hawk ! I could not work without trowel ! Put 100 plasterer in the same building and you will have 100 different method of work ! That is the beauty ! Ans thats why i love that forum !!


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Critical much? Take a chill pill dude.
> For speed. He didn't want his camera rolling longer than it had too.
> Why make a 5 minute video if he didnt have to. Im sure he went back and cut the 5" inches of tape left at the bottom. Not a yard.


 I just asked a simple question. If the videos to help people , how do we know what parts are the parts that are supposed to help us? it it the lambs wool roller? or leaving extra tape on the bottom? or the thin mud?

Me take a chill pill? you ripped into sme porr guy in the "tapetech bazooka pump" thread :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Stopper said:


> I just asked a simple question. If the videos to help people , how do we know what parts are the parts that are supposed to help us? it it the lambs wool roller? or leaving extra tape on the bottom? or the thin mud?
> 
> Me take a chill pill? you ripped into sme porr guy in the "tapetech bazooka pump" thread :yes:


 :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> I just asked a simple question. If the videos to help people , how do we know what parts are the parts that are supposed to help us? it it the lambs wool roller? or leaving extra tape on the bottom? or the thin mud?
> 
> Me take a chill pill? you ripped into sme porr guy in the "tapetech bazooka pump" thread :yes:


Hahaha! You're right. My bad my bad.
Didn't mean to step into the ring with you man. You're right.
I did rip into that guy pretty good. haha. :laughing:

But c'mon seriously? 400$ for a pump? Because it can hold more mud? lol. Pumps sit in a bigger bucket of mud. Its just a conduit from the bucket through the pump onto whatever you need. Whether or not it holds any mud at all is irrelevant. As long as it transfers from the bucket to your application. It doesn't need to contain anything inside it? You dont fill them up and then go travel with it somewhere. lol.

But ya, my bad bro. Im awfully critical sometimes. lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Haha, calm down moore. There's not gonna be a boxing match. lol. :laughing:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! You're right. My bad my bad.
> Didn't mean to step into the ring with you man. You're right.
> I did rip into that guy pretty good. haha. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Thats ok, sorry to MachineMud if I sounded too critical, its hard to phrase things so they can't be taken the wrong way sometimes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Thats ok, sorry to MachineMud if I sounded too critical, its hard to phrase things so they can't be taken the wrong way sometimes


Very true. If anybody knew me personally they would know that I would never say anything to offend anybody. I certainly don't mean any disrespect. Sometimes you just read things with a different tone in mind in which the person had intended. I guess that why they created Emoticons! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww look 2buck, Another kiss and make and up romance from precision. I think he likes kiwis, Or maybe he wants our sheep:blink: Back off precision. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Aww look 2buck, Another kiss and make and up romance from precision. I think he likes kiwis, Or maybe he wants our sheep:blink: Back off precision. :jester:


well yeah, that's a no brainer, he's french

Remember pepe la pew, The skunk from bugs Bunny. It's true.

You can't go out to a bar to drink with them Frechies, they hit on everything. Fat ones, old ones, ugly ones, they don't care.

Then you got to hide family members from them too, your wife, mother, sister, dog ,cat, hamster,,, they don't care, they will hit on them:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Aww look 2buck, Another kiss and make and up romance from precision. I think he likes kiwis, Or maybe he wants our sheep:blink: Back off precision. :jester:


I eat kiwis for breakfast :yes:



2buckcanuck said:


> well yeah, that's a no brainer, he's french
> 
> Remember pepe la pew, The skunk from bugs Bunny. It's true.
> 
> ...


Wth!? I can't go to work for 8hrs without coming back home to being accused of hitting on everything and everyone I come into contact with!? Pffft! You don't know what you're talking about!




Hey 2buck?....how old's your daughter?! :laughing:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wth!? I can't go to work for 8hrs without coming back home to being accused of hitting on everything and everyone I come into contact with!? Pffft! You don't know what you're talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh ohh, Canucks are turning on each other :whistling2:











:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wth!? I can't go to work for 8hrs without coming back home to being accused of hitting on everything and everyone I come into contact with!? Pffft! You don't know what you're talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes 16:furious:, and turning into a looker, can't walk through a mall, without these young bucks today, hitting on her, while your standing right there:furious: I'm assuming their french so....:whistling2:

But I have a plan PT. I'm trying to convince her to be a Lesbian. Then I can check out her dates, not worry about her getting Knocked up, Or worry about her dating Frenchmen like you


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Shes 16:furious:, and turning into a looker, can't walk through a mall, without these young bucks today, hitting on her, while your standing right there:furious: I'm assuming their french so....:whistling2:
> 
> But I have a plan PT. I'm trying to convince her to be a Lesbian. Then I can check out her dates, not worry about her getting Knocked up, Or worry about her dating Frenchmen like you


Haha! Well said 2Buck. 16's a tough age man! Hang in there. Keep an eye on her. Guys can be assholes! Turning her into a lesbians a safe bet! lol

And hey hey! Just because I speak french! Doesnt make me a straight up frenchie! I speak english 90% of the time! I more or less only speak french to my parents and or french speaking clients.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And hey hey! Just because I speak french! Doesnt make me a straight up frenchie! I speak english 90% of the time! I more or less only speak french to my parents and or french speaking clients.


Ok, so that's why machinemud could not understand what you were saying when you said "Je pourait peut-etre t'aider" .I ran it through a translator last night, and it said "maybe I can crawl to you":yes:

I thought I'd better get to hell out of this thread, and leave you two a lone:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Imagine me and precision can have custumer in french and english , twice the chance to get job !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok, so that's why machinemud could not understand what you were saying when you said "Je pourait peut-etre t'aider" .I ran it through a translator last night, and it said "maybe I can crawl to you":yes:
> 
> I thought I'd better get to hell out of this thread, and leave you two a lone:whistling2:


Haha! Nice 2Buck. It meant "maybe I can help you" lol.



machinemud said:


> Imagine me and precision can have custumer in french and english , twice the chance to get job !!


And I do find being bilingual helps allot. Sometimes it seals the deal with a client when they realize I also speak french. I will almost always speak english, but if I can tell my client has a strong french accent i'll conveniently switch over to french for them. lol


----------

